# Duda con microfono de manos libres.



## lucatronic (Jun 8, 2010)

Quisiera saber que tipo de microfono utilizan los auriculares y manos libres de esos que se usan en los celulares. Es que quiero construir un preamplificador para el mismo, para luego conectarlo a un vumetro (que ya lo tengo construido) y asi pudiese prender los leds al ritmo de la musica. Solo utilizo el microfono, ya he probado con algunos preamp y no me funciona. Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 8, 2010)

Pues acabo de abrir el mío y lleva un electrec miniatura.
Saludos


----------



## lucatronic (Jun 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias.. ahora se que tipo de pre usar.


----------



## fede098 (Jun 9, 2010)

ey como hiciste lo de las luce porquq yo lo estube buscando y no lo encontre


----------



## lucatronic (Jun 10, 2010)

Lo hice utilizando el integrado IR2E31 especializado para medir decibeles que lo saque de un equipo de sonido viejo.. es para 5 leds.. 

Existen otros proyectos de Vumetro en el foro que utilizan integrados similares por ejemplo el LM3915, que maneja 10 leds.

Tambien creo que es posible hacer con amplificadores operacionales configurados como comparadores de tension. He diseñado y simulado un circuito asi y me esta funcionando. Es una alternativa para quienes no tienen la posibilidad de conseguir estos integrados especializados por no estar a la venta en los mercados locales.


----------

